# Wet cure on BBB turned to Jello!



## jalan43 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had BBB in Pop's wet cure for 14 days. When I opened it today the wet cure had turned to jello. I rinsed off the meat real well. It does not have any smell to it. Is it safe? Should this happen on a long cure? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## graystratcat (Mar 23, 2012)

It's called Stringy or Ropey brine.  I posted some info about this a while back.  I'll try and find the post and post the link to it here if I find it.

-Salt

PS: Mods, you may want to move this to the Bacon thread.


----------



## graystratcat (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's the link to the previous post I mentioned above.  Scroll down a bit in this post and you'll see the info I was referring to.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114608/brined-bacon-turned-slimy

-Salt


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks,GreyStratCat! I read through the post and didn't see anything about using the meat or not. Do you think I should through it out or can I use it now that I rinsed it?


----------



## graystratcat (Mar 23, 2012)

jalan, I am not comfortable at all in guiding you as to throwing that meat away or not at this point.  I have far to little information to provide such guidance.  I only wanted to point out the reference material I had found in the past for your review.  I have never had a wet brine go ropy or stringy so I am not sure as to the safety of the product when it is in this state.

I would hope one of our more knowledgeable members as to curing will be along shortly and can advise accordingly.

-Salt


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

How long has it been since you previously checked the brine and it seemed okay?
Has the color of the brine changed? If so, in what way?


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 23, 2012)

it had been 3 days and the color was clear. Temp in fridge is 34 degrees.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

It's your call.
If it's only been "funny" for less than 3 days and it smells okay and isn't off-color, I would rinse the meat well and if it's not finished curing, add fresh brine.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

It is very common for it to get funky towards the end of the soak; it is osmosis - salts and cures going into the meat, blood and fats and moistures coming out, makes it thick and gooey, perfectly normal.  You know it's working then!  Esp. when we are curing a lot of meat in a relatively small container with a limited amount of brine; it goo's up.  That's why it is important to dump the brine, DO NOT attempt to re-use it, it is contaminated with bloods and fluids.


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I'm going to hot smoke it to 165, instead of cold smoke at 100, just to make sure! Thanks again, Jeff


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Myself..  I would take Pops advise (he's THE MAN}...  If he says it's good to go then your ok to do with it as you originally planned...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2012)

I just made a batch of Belly Bacon with Pops brine. After 11 days it too was slimy, but no funky smell. I washed it well and proceeded, it came out great! Now if I could only get a slicer...JJ


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone! The bacon came out great! BLTs tonight! Life is good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 26, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> ......... when we are curing a lot of meat in a relatively small container with a limited amount of brine; it goo's up


 this is what i was thinking when it happend to me.........


----------



## fpmich (Jan 3, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> It is very common for it to get funky towards the end of the soak; it is osmosis - salts and cures going into the meat, blood and fats and moistures coming out, makes it thick and gooey, perfectly normal.  You know it's working then!  Esp. when we are curing a lot of meat in a relatively small container with a limited amount of brine; it goo's up.  That's why it is important to dump the brine, DO NOT attempt to re-use it, it is contaminated with bloods and fluids.


Thanks Pops!

Glad to run across this thread, and see your post. 

I've got some more eye of round in your brine for sos (dried beef), and it's due to be processed in another 3-4 days. (14-15 days in brine).  I was gonna mix another batch of brine and cure for it, but now I'll just wait 3 days and rinse well.  It doesn't have stringy looking things in it, just feels a little sticky gooey as you described.

I should  be ok with this, right?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2014)

fpmich said:


> Pops6927 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very common for it to get funky towards the end of the soak; it is osmosis - salts and cures going into the meat, blood and fats and moistures coming out, makes it thick and gooey, perfectly normal.  You know it's working then!  Esp. when we are curing a lot of meat in a relatively small container with a limited amount of brine; it goo's up.  That's why it is important to dump the brine, DO NOT attempt to re-use it, it is contaminated with bloods and fluids.
> ...



If the brine is starting to get stringy.... gooey... or not normal.....   Dump it, rinse the meat, clean the bucket and add a new brine solution.....  
No point in stretching the dollar on $0.85 worth of brine....


----------



## fpmich (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Great! Dave

Now you have my newbie nervousness worked up again, just when Pop lowered the level.  LOL

Question:

It's been in brine with cure almost 2 weeks. 

Would I be okay just making a plain simple salt brine for the next couple days, or should I still add cure to it?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd add the cure ...  no telling what you will end  up with if you don't add the cure...   BSTS....(better safe than sorry)


I'm not sure what you read into pops statement....  Getting gooey is normal...    it goo's up...... that's why it's important to dump the brine and not reuse it....

Originally Posted by Pops6927 View Post

It is very common for it to get funky towards the end of the soak; it is osmosis - salts and cures going into the meat, blood and fats and moistures coming out, makes it thick and gooey, perfectly normal.  You know it's working then!  Esp. when we are curing a lot of meat in a relatively small container with a limited amount of brine; it goo's up. That's why it is important to dump the brine, DO NOT attempt to re-use it, it is contaminated with bloods and fluids.


----------



## fpmich (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Dave for looking out for us newbies.  What a pain we are sometimes.  And dense too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I read and understood it as, it is normal at end (which I am at), and not to worry.  Just not to try to reuse the same brine on another batch.  Which I never do anyway.

Maybe I interpreted it wrong.  I'm not sure.  He didn't say make a new brine, just don't reuse it. 

To be safe though, I took it out, rinsed, and will process later today. Brine wasn't cloudy, just a little thicker than when starting out.

I don't think it needs anymore time in cure, as I injected the heck out of when starting the brine, and it's been 12 days in brine now.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2014)

It's ready..... rinse and dry....   set in the refer to come to equilibrium for a couple of days and dry a bit...  form a pellicle in front of a fan....   smoke and eat.....   

Dave


----------



## fpmich (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool!  I'm on it.

Thanks Dave.


----------

